# PMs I've read keep popping up



## linsj (Jun 14, 2012)

I read and answered a PM. Now every time I go to the BB home page, the PM message notification keeps popping up. Very annoying!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2012)

try logging off and logging back on.


----------



## linsj (Jun 14, 2012)

That worked. I've just never seen this problem before.


----------

